# south Georgia bowfishing



## castandblast (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been bowfishing all of north Georgia and Alabama for years. However, I just moved to South Georgia and was wondering if anybody knew of any good places bowfish down here. I have a boat all set up with 11- 500 watt lights if anyone knows of a spot and wants to go.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Mar 9, 2010)

Where you located in south GA?


----------



## castandblast (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in Tifton. I know there are a couple of big lakes; Eufaula, Siminole, and Black sheer. Trying to find out if any of them are any good. It seems that everything is at least an hour away no matter where I go.


----------



## mcbrayerg (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll tell you where to go and go with you as long as you promise there won't be any electrical fires on your boat.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 9, 2010)

very funny mcbrayerg. i believe the fire you speak of was from your neighbors rig. Also, if my memory has it right, you helped build that one! Thus, the reason I invested in my own brand new boat that is accident free.


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2010)

mcbrayerg said:


> I'll tell you where to go and go with you as long as you promise there won't be any electrical fires on your boat.


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 9, 2010)

when i was gator hunting on Seminole this year i seen some really nice commons and tons of gar.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 9, 2010)

castandblast said:


> Im in Tifton. I know there are a couple of big lakes; Eufaula, Siminole, and Black sheer. Trying to find out if any of them are any good. It seems that everything is at least an hour away no matter where I go.



Iv shot Blackshear before. Not many big fish but there are plenty to shoot at. Alot of gar, and water snakes,


----------



## mcbrayerg (Mar 10, 2010)

If by "helped build" you mean drank beer while watching an Auburn forestry grad try to wrap his mind around electronics, then yes, I "helped build" it.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 10, 2010)

o yea... thats right G, my bad. I miss living down the street from all the "Auburn Engineering." Why did I get transfered again? thanks for the tip Redmond.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 10, 2010)

I live in sylvester and know of some really great spots on eufaula. I have never bowfished there before but have seen plenty of carp in april and may in different areas while bream fishing. Yes i do bow fish but haven't done it in over 25 years. I rigged my old onieda up last year but never got around to going last year. Maybe we can get together and give it a try this year.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Mar 11, 2010)

castandblast said:


> very funny mcbrayerg. i believe the fire you speak of was from your neighbors rig. Also, if my memory has it right, you helped build that one! Thus, the reason I invested in my own brand new boat that is accident free.



By accident free you must not be talking about the night at Brushy when I yelled log and you said "What?" then we almost capsized and were high centered for 15 min


----------



## sbrown (Mar 15, 2010)

and I'm fishing the Muzzy Classic with two of you guys???? I'm sure my wife is cashing the life insurance check as we speak !!!


----------



## castandblast (Mar 15, 2010)

im so glad my friends are all a bunch of comedians!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Mar 15, 2010)

You'll appricate that at some point during that trip to Gunny!


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 21, 2010)

*bowfishing partner*

glad to see you have alot of good friends who don't want to ride in your boat!!!lol. that will leave more room for me and the fish!!!! i will send you a pm with my cell# if you are interested on having a partner go with you and help with expenses of gas. my wife said i could go!!!!got a yard pass finally!!!! she is going tomorrow to update my life insurance policy, lets go fishin!!!!


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 26, 2010)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> By accident free you must not be talking about the night at Brushy when I yelled log and you said "What?" then we almost capsized and were high centered for 15 min



He also must not be talking about the day on the Etowah when a certain mcbrayerg told me to get out to push the boat over a shoal..the river was up about 2 feet higher than low pool, and I immediately faceplanted from the roaring current.  He ended up running the boat easily over the shoal with no push and both men in the boat.


----------

